# Kienzle Pocket Watch With Inbuilt Stand



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Just got this back from being cleaned and don't know the first thing about it. I'm guessing it is 1930's by the style and the FOREIGN mark, but can't identify the movement as there are no marking whatsoever.

If anyone knows more, please enlighten me. Meanwhile I just think it is the coolest thing going with its little pop down stand


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

It's super cool, 1920's style?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i would have thought post war, as they didn't really people to know it was german so marked foreign


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

well that didn't last long. My Dad saw it today and says he missed having something ticking by his bedside since he recently got a digital radio alarm, so it now has a new home.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Art Dec0 -ish and very stylish with it. If you find another one - - - - :yes:!


----------



## craftvn (Oct 22, 2014)

love this watch


----------

